# Rota Photoshop



## ej25706 (May 23, 2011)

Did a quick 5 minute photoshop with some 18" rota grids. Just for shiggles i slammed it. Not sure what offsets and widths would need to be used for a flush fitment. If i have more time i will make a cleaner more accurate picture.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Maybe I should start watermarking my chops...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

This was in my Photoshop thread. Don't care if you use it, but at least give credit.



boats4life said:


> OK, jerry, here you go. SRT8, I'm doing yours next, did you want the front lip or the stock bumper? Should be up in less than an hour.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i agree boats4life you do some sick work so you should at least get some credit


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm not even that good, its not like I've taken classes or anything, it's just nice to get that credit- that being said, I do like those wheels on a black Cruze.


----------



## ej25706 (May 23, 2011)

Aw man, I didn't mean to steal work. I'm not on the site much,I found the picture in Google and wanted to see rotas on it quick. I'm not sure if I want to do anything to the cruze yet.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It's all good- If there's anything major you wanna see done check out this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/2755-wanna-see-your-cruze-photoshopped.html

I'll do what I can, if I have the time, unless you just wanna do it yourself. And like I said, use whatever you want, just give a little credit. I like that my work is appreciated, even if it isn't the most professional. lol


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

Grids look nice. I contacted 18racing to see if they would be able to put something together for the Cruze and they said if I could get 10 people on it, they would contact Rota to see if they could do something. Unfortunately, that means 10 of the same size, color, offset, style and I think that'd be awfully hard to do. I bet that bronze would even look killer on a white Cruze.


----------



## ej25706 (May 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what offset would look nice on the cruze, or how wide of a wheel can be fitted. The grids would definitely look good or maybe some enkei rpf1's


----------

